# The Inland Taipan



## Thinker82 (Jan 26, 2011)

*The Inland Taipan – The most venomous snake*


The Inland Taipan, also known as the fierce snake produces some of the world’s most poisonous snake venom. This snake may grow as long as two and a half meters and its skin on the upper half varies from dark brown to a light yellow color. This snake’s skin changes seasonally matching the dark winter and light summer colors. This species can be found in Australia and the dramatic changes in skin color are due to the harsh weather down under. Although this snake possesses of arguably the most poisonous venom in the snake kingdom there has never been a recorded human fatality due to its bite. The injury can easily be treated by an antivenin developed in Australia. The inland taipan can mainly be found in black soil spots in the region of Queensland, South Australia and Northern Territory’s borders merge. The snakes hide from predators and the heat in the cracks of the dry ground. The inland taipan’s diet mainly consists of small mammals, particularly native rats which from time to time plague this region. This venomous snake strikes its prey a few times. The inland taipan’s population mainly depends on the availability of good enough prey. This snake lies between a dozen and twenty eggs per clutch – usually in an abandoned burrow or crevice.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 26, 2011)

OK????


----------



## Banjo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info.....


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 31, 2011)

thought he would share that as hes only post/thread. cheers attenborough


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 31, 2011)

Weirdo!

J


----------



## hugsta (Jan 31, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Weirdo!
> 
> J


 
Not at all Jamie, he has just learn to cut'n'paste and wanted to show off his new skills.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Chewy, I keep smacking the screen in an attempt to rid myself (and screen) of that bug! Now I know it's fake, but I'm still trying to get it off my screen! :lol:


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 31, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Hey Chewy, I keep smacking the screen in an attempt to rid myself (and screen) of that bug! Now I know it's fake, but I'm still trying to get it off my screen! :lol:


 
Hahahaha


----------



## saximus (Jan 31, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Hey Chewy, I keep smacking the screen in an attempt to rid myself (and screen) of that bug! Now I know it's fake, but I'm still trying to get it off my screen! :lol:


 
I do the same thing! Every time I see a post of yours I subconsciously lean forward to kill it before I realise. Damn you and your mind games Chewbacca


----------



## gillsy (Jan 31, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Hey Chewy, I keep smacking the screen in an attempt to rid myself (and screen) of that bug! Now I know it's fake, but I'm still trying to get it off my screen! :lol:


 
I was doing the same!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 1, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Hey Chewy, I keep smacking the screen in an attempt to rid myself (and screen) of that bug! Now I know it's fake, but I'm still trying to get it off my screen! :lol:


 
LMAO! Glad I wasn't the only one! I ground my thumb into the monitor, only to have to smack myself in the face afterwards!


Edit: Oh yeh, Fiercies are venomous, not poisonous.  See how smart I am, had to prove it after the screen thumbing incident!


----------

